# Reduced Weight Bars



## ChipMonger (Aug 4, 2010)

All-

For those of you who are using Oregon reduced weight bars on a daily basis in hard conditions I.E. logging; How are the holding up? any issues with them that you have found? Im curious what you all think of them.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 4, 2010)

Got a few buds that run them on 046's and 066's... daily in the woods. No issues as far as I know of. They're still usin' them. 

Gary


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 4, 2010)

They will last as long as a normal power match...if you treat em right. They become a little floppy when starting a cut if you take the aluminum inserts out.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 4, 2010)

I just got a 32''r in the mail. Il know what i thinkin a few weeks i rekon. Awfully light..


----------



## Spotted Owl (Aug 4, 2010)

No problems so far. Treat them right and they will treat you right. The only damaged ones that I have seen would have damaged any other bar just the same. 

Try it you'll like if you drive a saw very much.


Owl


----------



## gavin (Aug 6, 2010)

they are great to run but a tad flexy (the 36's anyways). they bend super easy so you have to be careful.


----------



## burntslap (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, that. Love the weight, but I can be kinda hard on bars in big Alder and Maple. If you're nice to 'em, they will serve you well.


----------



## ChipMonger (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks fella's...looks like i'll be prying open my wallet. I've been wanting to try one for a while, but i was skeptical. I'll give em' a shot. I take care of my gear, and it takes care of me so there shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## ChipMonger (Aug 25, 2010)

Meadow Beaver said:


> They will last as long as a normal power match...if you treat em right. They *become a little floppy* when starting a cut i*f you take the aluminum inserts out.*



And how would you know about that sir?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 28, 2010)

ChipMonger said:


> And how would you know about that sir?:biggrinbounce2:



Because I have one


----------



## Gologit (Aug 28, 2010)

Meadow Beaver said:


> They will last as long as a normal power match...if you treat em right. They become a little floppy when starting a cut if you take the aluminum inserts out.



Why would you take the aluminum inserts out? Just curious.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 29, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Why would you take the aluminum inserts out? Just curious.



Just to see how it worked, and it works good. It's pretty much the same as a regular reduced weight with the flexability. But it's lighter


----------



## hammerlogging (Aug 29, 2010)

it seems like saw chips would really bind up in the cut with the inserts removed.?


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 29, 2010)

hammerlogging said:


> it seems like saw chips would really bind up in the cut with the inserts removed.?



Not at all


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 6, 2010)

i got to run my 32''rw today. Pretty freakin bad ass to say the least. they bend so easy, getting them back true is a snap, so far. . . . . .


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 8, 2010)

Meadow Beaver said:


> Not at all


 How big a cut are you making . . Use a 32" bar to buck a 48" log and I bet you would be sweating pretty hard time u were done .


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 8, 2010)

056 kid said:


> i got to run my 32''rw today. Pretty freakin bad ass to say the least. they bend so easy, getting them back true is a snap, so far. . . . . .


. Were u runnin it on your 660 ?


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 11, 2010)

if you have had to fix it a couple of times already on the first day i hope you keep a back up close by. he** i am hard on solid bars like the es so i dont think a rw is in my future.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 12, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> How big a cut are you making . . Use a 32" bar to buck a 48" log and I bet you would be sweating pretty hard time u were done .



No, it just glides through


----------



## Gologit (Sep 12, 2010)

Meadow Beaver said:


> Just to see how it worked, and it works good. It's pretty much the same as a regular reduced weight with the flexability. But it's lighter



How did you get the inserts out? Did they go back in easily? If you take them out and put them back in do they still fit okay?


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 12, 2010)

Gologit said:


> How did you get the inserts out? Did they go back in easily? If you take them out and put them back in do they still fit okay?



Once you take them out you won't get them back in. The way I did it, I punched the rivets on each end out, set the bar on top of my wood stove (no more than 3 minutes), make sure it's good and hot. Once you hear the "pop" take it off quick (with welding gloves), slide a screwdriver behind it and pop the ends of that still have adhesive. Flip it over and repeat.


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 12, 2010)

tlandrum2002 said:


> if you have had to fix it a couple of times already on the first day i hope you keep a back up close by. he** i am hard on solid bars like the es so i dont think a rw is in my future.



Haha, I bowed the bar to put a thrown chain back on and later noticed that I had actually put a slight bow in the bar, it came back with alittle bending in the other direction.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't had any of those problems running a 36" bar on a 660. Maybe I'm lucky. I still run a Cannon on shattered redwoods cause they grab the bar quite a bit.


----------



## Burvol (Sep 14, 2010)

RW's are killer in tree length highlead settings.


----------

